# Commercial Kitchen for rent in Lower Fairfield County- CT



## ian colliers (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm looking for a commercial kitchen to rent M-F for a full time catering operation. This is a national good credit firm preferably located in Norwalk or Wilton, CT. Would consider anything from an existing commercial kitchen operation to a church or office building. Please contact me 203-961-6595.

Regards,

Ian


----------

